# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  samsung i8700 omnia 7

## fares

ممكن توصيلة سيم samsung i8700 omnia 7 من فظلكم

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

07-28-2012, 11:34 pm  تم غلق الموضوع لعدم المتابعة

----------

